# injecting



## dmack (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder if I could get a little information on injecting the meats you smoke. What meats really benefit from injecting? What kinds of mixtures do people use with the injections? Any other information that I need to know would be appreciated.

dmack


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 27, 2008)

The best rule of thumb is to inject meats low in fat content as they will tend to dry out during the smoking process. Some folks inject everything to enhance flavors so it is really a personal preference. I don't inject very much and mostly only when I intend to cure meats such as Canadian bacon.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

D you can inject about anything I find myself using allot of cajun spice's creole butter but have also injected the brine I make up as well. I inject beef and poultry but don't bother with pork as I feel its got plenty of fat to keep it moist. Try some and just experiment with it and see what you like. The cajun marinades usually come with an injector that can be washed and reused many times and with many things


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 27, 2008)

Doug, i inject pineapple or peach juice with a little worchester into pork.Brisket usually gets a little dark beer with worchester and butter.
I dont think brisket or pork loins take an injection well, meat fibers are alittle to close in my belief


----------



## capt dan (Jun 27, 2008)

Lotsa good ideas and theories on injections.  I inject all my butts and  briskets, and full or half loins. I also inject  my shoulder clods(beef) and chuck rolls.
I use the regular injecting needles on butts and loins,but  for my beef I use veteranary syringes with a 16 gauge X 1 1/2 inch needle. Nice and small, keeps the hole small  and retains the baste better. I also use little bits in alot of areas,instead of heavy doses. The only thing with the vet needles, you have to run the marinade/baste through a paint screen, or coffee filter to get the big particles out or the needle will clog!

Hope  It helps. Injections  can be tough to figure out, but fun to experiment with.

Don't over do it on strength of your solution though. !


----------



## bassman (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with Pineywoods.  I use a lot of injection from Cajuninjector.  Everything from poultry to bratwurst!


http://www.cajuninjector.com/


----------

